# What is your worst class?



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I have one of the worst classes ever this semester. The first class the teacher assigned us to read 200 pages for homework, also I found out there will be 10 papers assigned and I think we have to present one or more in front of the class. Whats worse is the class is an hour and fifteen minutes and it is all discussion. The teacher asks questions and expects the whole class to discuss the issues and if you don't volunteer an answer he will go around and ask each person who has not said anything yet. My heart was pounding in class today cause I was just waiting for him to pick on me. I felt relieved when I answered correctly and he moved on. Somehow after that I had the nerve to voluntarily answer another question.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

I still have 3 more classes to get through tomorrow but for now I'd say my English class is the worst. We have so many papers to write and our first assignment is to "write about someone who has made a significant impact in your life." How am I supposed to write about that when I hardly even know anyone? On top of that, we'll have to read our paper aloud in class and have peer discussions. I feel your pain man... Tons of heart pounding will be happening this semester.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

I can relate to that too. Have you ever thought about telling your teacher about your situation? that you're willing to share and discuss, but it's difficult for you doing that... I think he would take that into consideration and won't give you a hard time as now. This would makes you feel calm too since he is aware of your issue and wouldn't expect you to be perfect or judge you in a harsh way. Best of luck!


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

anxiousguy said:


> I have one of the worst classes ever this semester. The first class the teacher assigned us to read 200 pages for homework, also I found out there will be 10 papers assigned and I think we have to present one or more in front of the class. Whats worse is the class is an hour and fifteen minutes and it is all discussion. The teacher asks questions and expects the whole class to discuss the issues and if you don't volunteer an answer he will go around and ask each person who has not said anything yet. My heart was pounding in class today cause I was just waiting for him to pick on me. I felt relieved when I answered correctly and he moved on. Somehow after that I had the nerve to voluntarily answer another question.


Sounds like my Politics class. 50 minutes discussion once a week. The teacher asks questions, she will always goes around and asks every person for their opinion:no:um:sus:|:afr:hide


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

English Literature, as only 3 other people do it.


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

English class. Tons of writing assignments, Reading out loud etc.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

Happy Loner said:


> I can relate to that too. Have you ever thought about telling your teacher about your situation? that you're willing to share and discuss, but it's difficult for you doing that... I think he would take that into consideration and won't give you a hard time as now. This would makes you feel calm too since he is aware of your issue and wouldn't expect you to be perfect or judge you in a harsh way. Best of luck!


I would be too scared to tell the teacher about my SA. I think he would either not take it seriously or just tell me to get over it. He does seem like a nice guy though so I don't know. Also as irrational as it sounds I am scared word would spread about my SA. I don't feel too bad though cause there are two or three other people in the class who never really say anything so it is not like I am the only person. I see this class as a challenge and something that could help my SA. Thanks for wishing me good luck


----------



## emmaaa (Aug 12, 2011)

English. I should have taken a lower level... Grade 12 advanced english was not a good choice, but if I took the regular english none of my friends would be in it.... Also I hate doing english presentations/reading outloud.


----------



## cat001 (Nov 1, 2010)

Research Skills was the most boring module I've ever had to endure...If I hear the word statistics one more time I will fall into a coma!


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate to be that person, but....

"Somehow after that I had the nerve to voluntarily answer another question."
I think this class is really good for you.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

US HIST 1941-1975
*This isn't a cakewalk just because it's the USA. The professor is the head professor of the history department and has been apart of the school since 1971 so he's an old fashioned kind of guy. He is really detailed in his stuff.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Either biology or computer science.

Biology's a load of memorization and I don't wanna put in that much effort. Just too much work. Especially when we're going through organic chemistry. The fact that an ether linkage is the same as a glycosidic linkage is just not that interesting. Really just not interesting at all. Something more relatable and at more than an atomic level would be much appreciated.

Or computer science because it has been more than two years since I last programmed in Java. I don't remember _anything._ And I don't even have notes to review cause my last teacher was crappy. I mean, whenever we had questions, he referred us to one of our classmates. :sus

EDIT 
Never mind, it is now MATH. Bane of my existence. Just thinking about calculus makes me die a little bit on the inside. :cry


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Clinical Anatomy and Physiology.

There's a large agricultural component that involves watching a lot of graphic videos of animal slaughter and dissection. I'm all for surgery. I love surgery. But it's an entirely different concept to watch a lamb (or whatever) being slaughtered. They say it's the course that makes students vegetarian, it's so disturbing. 

Oddly enough I was totally fine with performing dissections in Vertebrate Structure. I guess because they weren't alive a few minutes prior.


----------



## jesus is my savior (Aug 4, 2011)

Homeroom, definitely. Not because of the subject or teacher, but the class. I have a rather sorry history with those people.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Oral Communications
...Yes I voluntarily took the course...I've been wanting to practice public speaking, I even gave an introduction to the class for 3 minutes without effing up badly (according to my mind) and even made them laugh, I never make people laugh 

Still, I'm nervous...or the relabeling term in my book "excited" (psh) presenting in front of everyone. We have to give two more presentations in the following weeks or so, and our final exam would be to inform the class of the news for 10 minutes straight...Oh joy oh joy...


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

My worst and hardest class is Art Appreciation.... Yeah.... It's actually a lecture class on the history of art and artists. The teacher runs through chapters and just throws long *** tests at us. It's insane! If I didn't have to take art, I wouldn't have... And she knows this.


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

French 245
I'm pretty certain I flunked a quiz today. While he was telling us what would be on the quiz last week, I was nodding and not actually understanding anything...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Math. 

We have a professor who:

- Calls on students randomly to answer questions
- Doesn't respect the students in the class
- Doesn't know how to properly teach the material
- Is foreign, so it's hard to understand her
- The material itself is hard, and it's like blindly trying to follow the blind

If it wasn't required for my major, I wouldn't be taking it. I had a panic attack in class today, too, and I'm pretty sure I freaked out everyone.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

My worst classes were sciences(chem, bio) & calculus, does not compute lol. It's like a foreign language to me, just doesn't make sense. 

Worst class that I dropped out of after week 1: public speaking, lol screw that.


----------



## snowflakeinmay95 (Sep 18, 2011)

History. I love the subject, but the class is terrifying. So many discussions.
And I don't know if its just me, but all the history teachers I've ever had seemed to hate me because I was so quiet. I was called anti-social once. By a teacher.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Accounting for governmental and nonprofit entities. 

Blahhhh. First exam next Monday and I might shoot myself before then.

Not really. But I hate that class.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Math.
> 
> We have a professor who:
> 
> ...


One of my teachers is like that as well. I can hardly follow what the hell we are doing in class. I basically have to teach myself from the book when I'm home because I can't learn anything from his lectures. He does randomly call on people from time to time, and he kept doing it to me one time last semester while I was already having a horrible day. I was like jesus christ leave me alone!!!!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> Math.
> 
> We have a professor who:
> 
> ...


Oh lordy. You just described my Calculus I professor. I consider myself pretty good at math, but have had trouble in this course because he isn't very clear when explaining the material. His quizzes and exams are insanely difficult as he selects problems that are very tricky. 1 person out of the entire class made a perfect score and the rest of us failed the first quiz. He tells the class to ASK questions if we aren't understanding the lessons, but gets impatient after questions are asked...yeah, big wtf. He also makes you feel like the biggest idiot ever when you DO ask questions...:roll


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

Chemistry (general and organic). It's pretty much hit or miss to me. I just have one chem class to go (o-chem lab). Hopefully I do alright in that.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

snowflakeinmay95 said:


> History. I love the subject, but the class is terrifying. So many discussions.
> And I don't know if its just me, but all the history teachers I've ever had seemed to hate me because I was so quiet. I was called anti-social once. By a teacher.


That sucks. In my history class, the teacher does ALL of the talking and all we do is take notes!


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> Math.
> 
> We have a professor who:
> 
> ...


If you think you've got it rough trying to understand a foreign math teacher; try sitting through a Speech Improvement class (required) taught by a Central American. His accent is sooooo hard to understand. You've got to really LISTEN to what he's saying cause you will misinterpret some of his words for something else. It's nerve-wracking. -_-


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Accounting for governmental and nonprofit entities.
> 
> Blahhhh. First exam next Monday and I might shoot myself before then.
> 
> Not really. But I hate that class.


Lol are you an accounting major?

I took that class, lol our quizes were like packets and our exams were like books lol.

I didn't mind it too much, just a lot of memorization.

I hated/despised cost/managerial accounting though.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Michio said:


> My worst and hardest class is Art Appreciation.... Yeah.... It's actually a lecture class on the history of art and artists. The teacher runs through chapters and just throws long *** tests at us. It's insane! If I didn't have to take art, I wouldn't have... And she knows this.


Oh I hated this class lol. Not sure why it's a requirement at any college. Lol I've never appreciated art and our teacher was just horrible. Exams were random and dumb and our grades seemed based on how much he liked a student.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Xande said:


> Oh I hated this class lol. Not sure why it's a requirement at any college. Lol I've never appreciated art and our teacher was just horrible. Exams were random and dumb and our grades seemed based on how much he liked a student.


I've never appreciated art either and why the **** is it a required course? The test are so long and random, it is absolutely impossible for anyone to get a perfect score.

Like today. We had a 60 question exam on the second chapter of our textbooks (which are the biggest fkn textbooks I've ever seen in my life), and class is only 50 mins. long. Hell, by the time the teacher gave out the exams, we had already wasted 12 minutes talking about nonsense. So, here I was with less than 38 minutes to complete an insanely long exam with 60 questions.

The test was fill in the blanks and the words were all from chapter 2. By the time I finished the test, it was 9:30 AM on the dot. And class started at 8 AM and ended at 8:50 AM. It was me, another guy and a girl. The girl finished about five minutes before me and the other guy did. I have no idea how the rest of the class finished so fast. *They all most likely failed*. Some were pissed at the teacher because she doesn't take time into consideration whenever she makes her exams.

You could say I lucked up today. I was able to stay over and finish my test properly because I wouldn't have another class for the next two hours; neither did the teacher. At least she was nice enough to let us stay over and finish up our test.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

Michio said:


> The test was fill in the blanks and the words were all from chapter 2. By the time I finished the test, it was 9:30 AM on the dot. And class started at 8 AM and ended at 8:50 AM. It was me, another guy and a girl. The girl finished about five minutes for me and the other guy did. I have no idea how the rest of the class finished so fast. *They all most likely failed*. Some were pissed at the teacher because she doesn't take time into consideration whenever she makes her exams.
> 
> You could say I lucked up today. I was able to stay over and finish my test properly because I wouldn't have another class for the next two hours; neither did the teacher. At least she was nice enough to let us stay over and finish up our test.


That's crazy, I don't even know what to do in those situations. Lol I remember students, including myself, bringing such concerns up to our advisors and the advisor just asking us if we had talked to the teacher about the issue, lol I guess this makes sense (to bring the issue up with the teacher), but jeez what an uncomfortable conversation, which may or may not help you.

Lol like if the teacher changes his/her way, will he/she hold a grudge against you and maybe take it out on your grade, simply by being a bit more strict in some areas such as short answers on an exam.

I don't know lol, but I never brought up these concerns to the teacher, only if someone else in class spoke up first. I usually just took the class, hoped for the best, or dropped it during the drop period if possible.


----------



## jadeyXx13 (Aug 3, 2011)

maths urgh i hate it so much
expecially when the teacher asks me a question and i dont know how to answer it  makes me sad even thinking about it now


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Supposedly intermediate financial accounting II is the worst accounting class. I had to drop that class last semester. I studied like 20 hours a week for 2 weeks and got 72% on the exam. The accounting professors just in general are all real sweet hearts. Usually only 3 exams make up your whole grade. No collected homework, no quizzes, no study guide, and definitely no cheat sheet allowed during exams. And for some reason there are virtually no Americans in my accounting classes.


For me, I hate it when homework is graded lol. I can't get homework done on time, I usually only did it like maybe a week before exam or just to study for the exam.

Overall I like it when its: 3 exams, 3 quizes, and that's it for the grading criteria.

Unfortunately I feel like I memorized most of the stuff and didn't really learn the concepts well. I would study hard, take the exam, then forget the material next day.

I think the acct classes I hated most was cost accounting, lol I seriously considered dropping the course a bit past half the semester.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

komorikun said:


> Supposedly intermediate financial accounting II is the worst accounting class. I had to drop that class last semester. I studied like 20 hours a week for 2 weeks and got 72% on the exam. The accounting professors just in general are all real sweet hearts. Usually only 3 exams make up your whole grade. No collected homework, no quizzes, no study guide, and definitely no cheat sheet allowed during exams. And for some reason there are virtually no Americans in my accounting classes.


In that class I got a 75 on my first exam, 50 on the second and 65 on my third, and who knows what on my final, and the teacher has to curve the grades so much I ended up with a B. lol.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

Xande said:


> Lol are you an accounting major?
> 
> I took that class, lol our quizes were like packets and our exams were like books lol.
> 
> ...


Yeah.. well not a major but I'm getting an accounting degree. I wouldn't mind the class so much if my teacher weren't a dickwad. I have to teach myself the material basically because he sucks. lol.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

komorikun said:


> My professor, for intermediate financial accounting 1, liked to say that if you don't have a decent gpa you will end up a bookkeeper. The one I had for intermediate 2, on the first day of class, said that if you got a C in intermediate 1, you'll probably fail the class. He had access to all our grades and actually called on a few people to discourage them from taking the class. Both of them were good at explaining things and we spent most of the class just doing the homework problems but the actively discouraging students was a first for me.
> 
> Financial accounting and managerial accounting weren't too bad. Managerial was pretty easy actually but I took those online. Intermediate 1 was a hell and I really busted my balls to get an A-. I'm a little traumatized after taking intermediate 2. I was going to repeat it in the summer but the same professor I had for Spring was teaching it. Right now I'm only taking cost accounting. I was enrolled in Tax and I usually check on rate my professors before signing up but the prof was a new hire. Just horrific, barely speaks English and reads her power point slides in a monotone voice the whole time. Makes me wonder how the hell she got hired when the economy is so bad.


Hated cost accounting and tax, lol if it wasn't for group work, it would've been a bigger pain than it actually was to do good in that class.

Yeah ratemyproffesor.com is a great site, unfortunately sometimes there's only like one professor per class, so you don't really have a choice.

Lol and yeah some of the professors I had in college, well atleast for my pre-reqs (my acct professors were good, although some were hardasses), I also wonder how they got hired.

Lol it seems as if for basic re-reqs, they'll take almost anyone.


----------



## rosettas stoned (Jan 16, 2011)

Haydsmom2007 said:


> Accounting for governmental and nonprofit entities.


That class sounds awful. You have my sympathy.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

health promotion and education


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

BIO 110. It's a class with 300+ people and the professor expects us to interpret numerous diagrams of certain processes and stuff..especially on her exams!She'll have these complicated looking diagrams on it, and ask 5+ questions just from it. I'm a Computer Science major, and I really don't even need this class. I just needed a science. I failed the first exam even though I studied hard for it weeks ahead and did lots of all nighters studying for it.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

My English class. It was the worst. So I dropped the class and now everything is fine.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

1st semester Italian
sort of sucks
Got a 65 on my 1st test. Really ticked me off


----------



## insanityartist (Sep 14, 2011)

I like my classes, but right now I cannot stand English Language. I thought it would be my kind of subject because it focuses of grammar,phonology and pretty much the science and history of how English comes together. I didn't realise how f*cking BORING all that is. I'm going to switch to Literature next year.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm taking two classes right now. I really want to drop one of them because group work is a major part of our grade. In the past, I've been somewhat okay with group work--it has terrified me, but I've been able to contribute. Near the end of my degree, I even presented our group's findings to the class in one of my courses. 

But my con-ed class right now is full of the rudest, most childish, most argumentative people I've seen since high school. Group work is PAINFUL. Everything I say is shot down immediately, if I even have the chance to say anything at all. People who have never worked in the industry think they know everything about it. And instead of doing the task we're supposed to do, people just bicker about who is right and who is wrong. A number of my classmates spend inordinate amounts of time whispering and passing notes. Grown women with children actually whisper and pass notes, if you can imagine. And despite the whispering faction, the classroom is LOUD during group work. Playground-at-lunchtime loud. Last night, I just sat there silently, trying not to cry.

I'd really like to drop it, but I'm almost done this ****ing certificate and I don't want to extend it any longer than I have to.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

At this stage, any is pretty bad. Other than astronomy since that's a first year subject. Thesis is probably my worst because I spent so much time worrying about getting a small aspect 'perfect' that I forgot about getting it DONE and am now in deep doo-doo. But then Guidance and Control is hard since I'm not an efficient programmer. And aerodynamics should be relatively easy but I need someone to work with me and I dunno how to ask for help


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Definitely Math Concepts. I'm already lost. God damn it.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

insanityartist said:


> I like my classes, but right now I cannot stand English Language. I thought it would be my kind of subject because it focuses of grammar,phonology and pretty much the science and history of how English comes together. I didn't realise how f*cking BORING all that is. I'm going to switch to Literature next year.


lol sounds like english was/is your major


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

My worst class is still Art Appreciation. That damn ***** and her goddamn lectures. It doesn't matter how perfectly you think you wrote your paper, she'll just hand it back to you and tell you some crap like "you got to follow the guideline," even if you did. She's a real *****. I seriously do not like her. That goes for most of the class. World History, Calculus, and English are easy as pie but Art Appreciation is kicking my ***. WTF? I've written essays for both English and Voice & Speech Improvement and got my friggin' 100s but this old bag wants to give us a hard time.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Math. It's embarrassing how stupid I am in that class. I haven't done it in years, yet the teacher boosted me back up to grade 11/12. When I pretty well only know grade eight maths. 

They do that in my town, if you fall behind they just bring you back up to normal grades since they want you out faster.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Research Methods in Behavior Sciences, that class makes me feel so stupid and I understand my Spanish class more than it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My teacher isn't giving pertinent examples. 
I doubt he's even read the textbook.


----------



## LuvNikkiB (Sep 28, 2011)

Macroeconomics and human Bio!!


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

My American Federal Government class. It's an interesting course, but often feel overwhelmed by the amount of work I have to do for it. What makes it worse is that it's an online course, so I basically have to teach myself and not procrastinate.


----------



## aquilla (Aug 18, 2011)

1.Economics . Terribly boring, even I like maths in general.
2.physics. I just dont get it.all that electromagnetic stuff - Inductions, magnetism etc. Until physics is about mechanics or electricity, its ok. But its wayyy different with electromagnetics.And, oh, i always see him before my physics classes.With what girl. Oh well.


----------



## Midnight Sun (Sep 29, 2011)

My English class is the worst class I have at the moment. The professor is very obnoxious and air-headed and she likes to dress in stripper outfits for some reason. She tries to wax philosophical and pretends to be intellectual when the class is mostly bull. For example: we had to read an article on the theory surrounding networks and create a paper analyzing the essay. I did not read the essay, and wound up making up everything in my paper from a tiny bit of information I read in the first few sentences. I also added a random _War of the Worlds_ reference for no real good reason other than to fill up three pages. When she read my first draft, she told me that she thinks I am a deep thinker and that my essay would be exceptional if I worked on the structure.

Lmao honestly this class is a joke. I am pulling things out of nowhere and she thinks I'm a deep thinker. I can be a deep thinker if I wish to be but for this class I would rather not waste the effort.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Microeconomics.


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Two years ago, we had a class called 'industy and organisations' .

It was all about the animal care/management/welfare industry and we had to learn about charities and businesses and ****. It was *SOOOOOOO* _boring_. No one should ever have to go through that.

To make things worse, we had an ancient teacher who explained half of the work then either wondered off, started talking about random **** or both.

And every single lesson was on the computer and since the lessons were two hours, a lot of us ended up with bad eyesight.

Glad it's over now


----------



## Podee (Aug 4, 2011)

Documentary photography atm...there's an assignment where you have to photograph strangers on the street. You have to ask their permission and get a head and shoulders shot without them smiling. Wish me luck on that one  
Apparently in a survey students didn't rate their communication skills highly, so in response to that this year there's an increase in presentations, so have that to look forward to in most my classes.


----------



## Jess2 (Oct 2, 2011)

the worst class i've taken is probably 'political ideas and actors' . I hate polisci. 
this semester it's probably inorganic chemistry I, it's just boring..


----------



## Event Horizon (Feb 23, 2011)

Anything having to do with the bloody humanities, except for history which I always liked....But other than that, I say sod English, Poli Sci, and Humanities.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Chemistry. I'm pretty much lost and the teacher doesn't explain things too well and there's lots to memorize...The examples in the textbook are hardly any help, I guess I'm looking at a C.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

1) Art Appreciation
2) Voice & Speech Improvement

Everything else is easy.


----------



## TunaMelt89 (Feb 20, 2011)

medical informatics, my professor is a dull look alike version of stanford from sex and the city and i still dont know what were learning. all i know is that i hate computers now


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My English class makes me want to hang myself.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

PE. My teacher in there is mean and stupid.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Art used to be, anything involving shapes or drawing im terrible at my handwriting is terrible, even in maths things to do with shapes I do worse than other things. 

I don't do that anymore but Icts my worst one now (used to be my best lol) but I cant focus anymore, im doing alot worse in everything. (Expected grades mostly A/B im getting mostly Cs with the occasional B, A or D. in a few tests.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

Art Appreciation dammit!


----------



## Jessey (Oct 28, 2011)

Chemistry, by far!


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Strategic Management.

Every business major at my school was required to take it during their last semester of their senior year and it was brutal. It was all group projects and presentations including a semester long project that consisted of a 100+ page paper and a 20 minute presentation followed by a 20 minute session where the 'board of directors' would grill you with the toughest questions. We also had a test every week where we were given a question, a blank piece of paper, and thirty minutes to fill out on both sides with as much information as possible and she would still grade them so harshly. The class was a nightmare, especially when you needed an A, as it was your last chance to solidify your GPA.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

Although I'm in online school right now, I can refer back to the unfond memories of school, with people.

APES. Advanced Placement Environmental Science. My teacher had me sitting up front, so there were like 30 people behind me who I was convinced stared at me for the entire hour and a half. The room that the class was infested with house centipedes, the most despicable insect on the planet (well, one of them)...

But the worst part was that almost every class period she said, find a partner. Then we were expected to gather data and present our 'findings' to the class. The days that my fake sickness acts were convincing enough to my mother to let me stay home on APES days were the best days of the school year.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't find ant class singly hard but I am finding learning about the human immune system challenging


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

I hate my precalculus class and my government class. The government teacher talks way too much and his voice just sounds so loud and obnoxious. On the bright side, the work is surprisingly easy. It's just that I'm really lazy. Someone should just shoot me in Precal.


----------



## VivaEmptinessRoses (Mar 31, 2010)

Michio:1059309552 said:


> My worst and hardest class is Art Appreciation.... Yeah.... It's actually a lecture class on the history of art and artists. The teacher runs through chapters and just throws long *** tests at us. It's insane! If I didn't have to take art, I wouldn't have... And she knows this.


I had that class once before. Its a tricky class. Remebering all those artists was kinda hard too.


----------



## BeepBeepSwerve (Mar 24, 2011)

Right now...Calculus. Nightmare. Some health issues make it extremely difficult to pay attention and spend the amount of time necessary to practice. It's a shame >< Everything else is good.


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

POM (product operations management). it sucks balls and is boring as sh*t (it's not hard just boring and time consuming like statistics). Plus there's these stupid "modules" that we have to do on the computer and they're a pain in the a**. The software that we had to buy looks like it came from the 1980s and its really hard to use. Plus all the crap is filled with these annoying formulas that use "statistics" methods and apply them to boring sh*t like demand forecasting. It's a pain in the a** and requires a lot of mindless number crunching. That's what computers are for.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Developmental Psychology.

Only because I've lost interest in Psychology. No longer want to learn about the psycho-social development in children. I'm sick of hearing about Erikson's Stages & Piaget's Stages & whoever's stages.

... I just want to take Intro to Shakespeare.

Yes - I'm changing my major from Psych to English now.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Speech class. I'll be lucky if I pass with a C- ! I can't do speeches . I freeze up and can't remember anything at all. I start physically shaking in my hands and voice, I just panic. I get an A+ on all my homework for it, but when it comes to making a presentation I just fail.



EarlGreyDregs said:


> Developmental Psychology.
> 
> Only because I've lost interest in Psychology. No longer want to learn about the psycho-social development in children. I'm sick of hearing about Erikson's Stages & Piaget's Stages & whoever's stages.
> 
> ...


Oh god yeah, I had to take that class too and didn't do very well in it. Regular psychology was interesting but once it hit developmental psych I lost all interest.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

*Worst Classes*

1) Art Appreciation
2) English (don't like the teacher--she's too damn strict when grading papers)
3) Voice & Speech Improvement
4) Freshmen Seminar

*Fun Classes*

1) Math
2) Introduction to Computers
3) World History


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Michio said:


> Art Appreciation dammit!


I loved this class. It was one of the most enjoyable and memorable classes ever. Maybe that's because of the teacher, she was a a very intellingent stylish French woman, I admired her a lot.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm getting my lowest mark in Data Management, and I found out that I don't even need to take Statistics in university  But the class I dread the most (funny, because I'm getting the highest mark in it) is politics. Too much debating, which I'm horrible at. I can only get good marks on tests and essays because I never ever talk.


----------



## Bicent (Sep 18, 2011)

Speech and English.

Both require oral presentations which I suck at


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Math and science have always been my worst subjects.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Stats because I actually have to study for it.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Electromagnetism. Stupid Maxwell and his stupid equations.


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

Speech and English!


----------



## Vavilon (Jul 17, 2012)

I buy 14th edition on the internet accounting for governmental and nonprofit entities but need now 15th could some send me it for free? My e mail is [email protected] thanks a lot!


----------



## zrichardson1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Society and Culture. Teacher is always picking students to answer question I alwaysis feel victamized. As well as this I have no friends in the class what so ever so im a complete loner woo.


----------



## Husker9019 (Aug 14, 2011)

Accounting and Finance

Accounting = bean counters

Finance = people who can't do accounting


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

History and comm skill ether teacher picks on you or you have to present
:no


----------



## David10 (Feb 9, 2012)

Probably English class, especially with the mandatory participation. I didn't contribute anything to discussion, and no doubt I got an F for participation. Analyzing literature isn't really my forte. I'm not the best at math or science either. :um


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Rogue. I am best at mate and warrior depending on the game!


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

Perhaps you can email your professor, or catch him before or after class and explain about your anxiety problem. At most schools, if you identify a disability, the professors are required to accommodate you as much as possible. I explained this to my former German prof and she said she wouldn't call on me for an answer unless I raised my hand first. That was helpful.


----------



## the fella (Jul 28, 2012)

At my university, students with a "disability" are required to "self-identify" and provide evidence of the disability to the disability coordinator. Then the coordinator tries to make accommodation. I've not done this b/c I feel it's none of the coordinator's business. It's also hard to "prove" I have SA. I'd have to contact my former therapist and ask her to send records I guess, and I don't wanna do that. I generally find it easier to work with my professors on an individual basis. You'd be surprised how accommodating most of them are. In a lot of classes, I do just fine though w/o having to discuss this w/ my professors. Those classes generally have minimal interaction on the part of the students. Lol.


----------

